# Excel Document Prints Unlimited Blank Pages



## Hailmary (Dec 2, 2005)

I am trying to print a simply document from Excel. I did a print preview and everything looked ok, when I printed it however it just keeps spitting out multiple blank pages. I copied and pasted the info into Word and it printed fine. Any clue what is going on or how to fix this? I am running XP Pro SP2, Microsoft Excel 2000, and a HP Deskjet 6540 is the printer I am using. Any help at all would be appreciated. Thanks alot.


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

You need to hghlight the section you want to print, then go to file/print area/set print area. This will then tell excel you only want to print this section. Save then print.


----------



## Hailmary (Dec 2, 2005)

I'll have to double check this but I am pretty sure that I tried this. I know I remember selecting area and saying Set Print Area. I will try this tomorrow and see. Thanks


----------



## Anne Troy (May 1, 2006)

Likely, that's not the problem. A clean Excel file almost never needs the print area designated, unless you only want to print PART of it. Likely, you -- er, okay, not YOU, but you file -- has "dirty" cells. See this article to clean it up:
http://www.officearticles.com/excel/clean_up_your_worksheet_in_microsoft_excel.htm


----------

